# Purple Urkel, (Urkle)



## T-rex (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone have experience growing the Purple Urkle strain?  I received 2 clones of it, as well as 2 clones of Black Domina to get my garden started (1st time).  From what I've read as well as noticed it is slower growing.  Also from what I've heard it's only available from cloning.  
I have an expert from up the street helping me.

Does it have much different requirements growing, than the Black Domina?

What about the size, taste, yield, and high can I expect?

Thanks alot,
T-rex


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 24, 2009)

I grew erkel once a long time ago and it took forever (especially in veg).  More recently ive grown Subcools Querkle (Purple Erkel x Spacequeen) which is alot faster (8 wks flowering)

Generally same growing requirements as other strains.  It will stay short but very bushy, indica high.  Not that great yield, but def some bomb bud when grown right.


----------

